# Dr. Chronic Come Through!!!!



## JerseyFreshB (Dec 3, 2007)

Well we just received our seeds from Dr Chronic...    

Nirvana K2, Master Kush, and Nothern Light...

Awsome to deal with!!
I sent a money order... The seeds were here within 7 days of them receiving the money order...

Now i can't wait for this bagseed grow i have going on to be finished! 

Peace,
B


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2007)

*CONGRATS on getting your beans JFB. Look foward to watching them grow into beautiful ladies once you start them.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 3, 2007)

:yay: congrats man


----------



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

R U in the us and how long did it take?"Congrats"


----------



## CWB (Dec 8, 2007)

Got my seeds today. White Lady and AK48. Waiting for my White Widow. The Doc told me they were sent in two packages.

I used a credit card. Ordered on Sunday evening and received them on the following Saturday. I'm in the SE US. 

While I will not go into details about their shipping method, I will say the Doc is BRILLIANT. I did not know what it was until I opened it.

I suggest choosing their stealthiest shipping method when ordering.

THANK GOD! I swear I bought the crap around here in 1975. BYE BYE Brown crap weed!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 8, 2007)

mr. green said:
			
		

> R U in the us and how long did it take?"Congrats"


 
  UMM yes for the first part and about a week and a half for the second:holysheep:



			
				CWB said:
			
		

> Got my seeds today.



:yay: congrats man :dancing:


----------



## simo123 (Dec 9, 2007)

Koolies best of luck with them beans


----------



## CWB (Dec 11, 2007)

My White Widow arrived today. Also got free AK47. A little over a week for both parts of the order to the SE U.S.


----------

